# 80's-90's Handheld Games



## BAMGOLD (Jul 1, 2012)

I recently received a few of those old Radica handheld games, slots, poker, etc.. 

I looked them up on eBay before I tore them apart and some of them are actually "worth" good money, but I don't think they were selling so I tore into them. 

Much to my surprise all their circuit boards had gold traces and some gold fingers, I have yet to dissolve the solder mask, but when I do I'll get pictures.

Also tore apart an Accu-Check diabetic meter which had gold everywhere in it aswell, few cell phones, calculators, radio's... I had fun 

-----------------

HELP: 

#1 - Is there a way to dissolve those big black blobs they put over old cheap processors, like in a calculator? Cutting it off doesn't work, I cut it in halve with tin snips and was able to slowly chip it off that way, but if It will dissolve in a Lye bath then I may just do that from now on.

#2 - In old AM/FM Radios, there is a box with dials on it, (not sure how to describe) I'd say it's some sort of calibration/tuning device? Well I tore that thing apart and there is alot of Gold looking things and Silver looking things, but I'm not sure if it is or not. I will be researching this more, doing testing when I find out an easy test, but just figured I'd throw it out there while I'm making this post.


----------



## Geo (Jul 1, 2012)

#1. epoxy. it has been discussed before. as for me, i lay them flat and smack it with a hammer. the epoxy bust pretty cleanly.

#2. not sure. is it a cheap unit? one thing to keep in mind about things that appear to be gold. why would they put more value in gold into something than it sells for. if its cheap when new, chances are its cheap material.


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, I think the hammer trick should work just fine, as it's brittle, I'll try it next time.

The radio thing, I think it's just "trash" so I threw it all way.

I hope to get the Radica Circuit boards cleaned this week to get some pictures.


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes! I have removed the cover you are refering to with a mix of 50/50 nitric and water, but I think sodium hydroxide in water would be much cheaper and better suited. Go with NaOH and H2O first. Let me know if it works.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 12, 2012)

Geo said:


> #1. epoxy. it has been discussed before. as for me, i lay them flat and smack it with a hammer. the epoxy bust pretty cleanly.
> 
> #2. not sure. is it a cheap unit? one thing to keep in mind about things that appear to be gold. why would they put more value in gold into something than it sells for. if its cheap when new, chances are its cheap material.



Have you checked the broken epoxy for gold bonding wires?


----------

